# 6 X 12 stable big enuff?



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Will there only be one horse?


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Will there only be one horse?


 initially yes. My dad will probably get one within a yr or so but not sure. So yeah I will just add on later another 6 X 12 if we get another one. Cash is sort of limited now with all of the other yard additions that I just did and still have to complete some of them


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It should work. It might be a little cozy at times when the wind is not cooperating. But it should work.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> It should work. It might be a little cozy at times when the wind is not cooperating. But it should work.


 I am gona have a sheet of plywood around the bottom all the way around and on one side it will be plywood on that whole side where the tack part will be closed in and about 6x12 also. The rest of the stable will be 1x6's so it will have ventilation. I was going to do an 8x12 for the horse to go under but I might just go with 6x12. I am doing like I said the tack part where I will keep feed and saddles and stuff at 6x12 and also another 6x12 to put my big round bale of hay. The part for the hay will be mostly open as well but will be closed some to where if wind blows the rain the hay won't get wet.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So the horse will have to be able to turn around in there?

Then I think it is too small.

I was thinking it would be open the whole 12' length and it would be a covered area that is 6' wide, closed on the ends and on the one side.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd rather see you go with a 10X10 stall than a 6X12 or an 8X12. My horse stalls are converted utility sheds, and are 10X20.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree, SR. I did not think we were talking about a stall to start with. I thought it was just a run in area. And I think for one horse 6'x12' would work. Not optimal, but it would work, for a three sided shelter.

For a stall you are talking about more of a tie stall than a box stall.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I agree, SR. I did not think we were talking about a stall to start with. I thought it was just a run in area. And I think for one horse 6'x12' would work. Not optimal, but it would work, for a three sided shelter.
> 
> For a stall you are talking about more of a tie stall than a box stall.


yeah i am talking about an area where if the horse wants to get out of the weather it can. Yeah for the area I was gona build it in, I did the total size of the 3 parts figuring how I wanted it to look, but I will just adjust how I do the feeding and saddle area and the hay storage area. I do agree that the 12 ft side, or 10 if I go with 10, would be better having long way so the horse wouldnt have to turn around.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Basicly it wont be big enough for a horse to turn around it. so IF you go ahead then you MUST have the opening on the 12ft side, therefore you would have one 12ft wall, 2 6ft walls and an opening on the other side.

My field shelters for ponies are 12ft by 12ft and there are 3 of them.

Face it with its back to the prevailing wind and make sure it has an overhangs. Also ensure that your horse has enough head room.


----------



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

If it is just an area the horse can use to get out of the weather: yes, 6'x12' is fine.

If it were to be used as a stall: no, the smallest space your horse would be comfortable with would be 10'x10'.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

JumpersRule said:


> If it is just an area the horse can use to get out of the weather: yes, 6'x12' is fine.
> 
> If it were to be used as a stall: no, the smallest space your horse would be comfortable with would be 10'x10'.


 Yeah I not gona build an actual stall to keep him locked up in. I will though have an area about 20 x 12 around the 8 x 12 shed ( decided to go 8x12 with 12 ft side being the width). That 20x12 area will be the shed yard where I will keep him at night. He will be turned out to the pasture during the days.


----------

